# [SOLVED] Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi there,

I am using Windows Server 2003 R2 as a terminal server.

Each time a user logs out and then back in again, the task bar is minimised at the bottom of the screen and they have to mouse over the taskbar and drag it back up. (I have included an image that I hope better describes my issue).

This is only affecting users when they log into the TS, it is not affecting users logging into domain accounts on normal PC's. Users connect to the TS using MSTSC.

This is affecting all domain users, including domain admins and also local users, including the local admin account.

Things I have tried so far:

1) Creating a new domain user. The task bar is sized correctly the first time they log in, then, once they have logged out and back in again, the task bar is hidden.

2) Deleting the local user profile from within the User Profiles settings section in System Properties. Again, this works the first time the user logs back in but after a log out and back in again, the task bar is hidden.

3) Checked GPO settings, none are set that affect the task bar behavior

4) Checked registry settings from HKLU, HKLM, HKCU and HKU. I have deleted the NoSaveSettings DWORD from all locations in the registry.

5) Ticking the 'Lock the taskbar' checkbox from within the Start Menu and TaskBar properties works and also, if I create a GPO (user config / policies / admin templates / start menu and taskbar) that sets this option to checked, that also works but this is more of a workround than a solution as this then applies this setting to all users in the OU the GPO is applied.

6) Running malware AV scans on the server. These come up clear.

Any further suggestions are gratefully received.

Thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

In Group Policy either enable Disable changes to Taskbar and Start Menu Settings or maybe create a custom setting.


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Hi there,

Thank you for your response.

I have already made the GPO changes but I need to find out what is causing the issue on the server.

Changing the GPO is a stop gap solution to get them working while I find out what the real problem is.

Because they use normal 'full' PC's and the TS only for a couple of applications, changing the GPO means there normal PC's are affected also, not just the TS.

I have already created an OU which just has the server in but as the GPO is a User Config change, it doesn't affect computer accounts.

I could set all the users up with another account in AD specifically for use on the TS but this would mean they all have two accounts, again, not ideal.

I'd really like any suggestions you may have, though, as to what may be causing the task bar issues and how to resolve it as I really have run out of steam with this one!

Thank you for your time to respond earlier.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

A little hard not being there, but could the hidden folder C:\Users\Public\Desktop be used.


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Thanks for your response Corday.

I'm sorry, I don't follow... In what what would I use this folder?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

In the back of my mind was the idea of making a change there for all users. Bad thinking. Not a solution. Maybe a VB method?


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Yeah I was wondering something like that but wouldn't know what I would use the VB to change. I've checked the registry settings in the following and similar locations all to no avail. All the relevant size settings are the same as a working machine.

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced

The only thing that seems to resolve the issue is by selecting the 'Lock the Taskbar' setting from the start menu properties but again, if I do this at a user level, once they log off and back on again, this setting has reverted and the task bar is once again minimised and if I do it via GPO, it affects all PC's that account logs into, again, not ideal!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

I'm going to be gone the rest of today. Seeking help from other TSF Staff.


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

OK, thank you


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Because many group policy settings are restricted to certain OSs, before thinking in these terms, are your users on various OSs. What are they?


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Hi Corday,

Here is a list of OS's in use:

Microsoft Windows XP Professional 5.1.2600
Microsoft Windows Vista Business 6.0.6002
Microsoft Windows Server 2008 Standard FE 6.0.6002
Microsoft Windows Server 2003 R2 Standard Edition 5.2.3790

I've confirmed that the GPO I have created does apply to all OS's in their infrastructure. Below is the policy I have put in place as the current workaround.

User Configuration (Enabled)

Policies
Administrative Templates
Policy definitions (ADMX files) retrieved from the local machine.Start Menu and Taskbar


Hide the notification area Disabled 
Lock the Taskbar Enabled 
Prevent users from resizing the taskbar Enabled 
Remove Clock from the system notification area Disabled 
Show QuickLaunch on Taskbar Enabled


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Locking the taskbar prevents moving it to other places. Is it possible it's locked "down". *Prevent users from resizing the taskbar Enabled?* All Start Menu and Taskbar settings default to "No'. Possibly disabling the ability to see the "double arrows" thing has affected the taskbar behavior. Understand, not being with you it's hard to pinpoint since it's not a typical problem. At least "play around" with the policy.


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Hi Corday,

I've only put the GPO in place while I try and investigate the root cause of the disappearing taskbar for users of the terminal server so they do not have to keep enlarging the taskbar each time they log in.

Prior to the taskbar issue, GPO wasn't influencing the behavior of the taskbar in any way.

Ideally, I need to find out what is causing the minimized taskbar issue and resolve that so I dont have to rely on GPO to govern the behavior of the users windows profile environment.

I do apologise for keep bouncing back and I do really appreciate your time and help with this.

Would you like a screen shot of any settings or the taskbar maybe to better describe the issue or help resolve this?

Again, thanks.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

What about:Hive: HKEY_CURRENT_USER
Key: Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced 
Name: TaskbarSizeMove
Type: REG_DWORD
Value: 0 locked
Value: 1 unlocked
Also for general info: Registry settings: Terminal Services


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

EXCELLENT!!!! Thank you Corday! That appears to have sorted it.

I've changed the the login script to run that reg file upon login so the taskbar is now rendering correctly.

I've removed the previous GPO and tested and all appears to be OK.

It's now, however, stopped displaying the clock in the system tray! A default, I know, of TS.

Working on that now using GPO's unless you know of a way to get TS to display the clock by default?

Thank you ever so much though for your help, I really was at a loss!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Should be in: HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StuckRects2
Change in 9th set of numbers to 06


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Yeah, that's where I went to also! Doesn't work though!

Just playing with the GPO to try and get it working.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Did you log off? It's necessary for the change to take place.


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

Hi Corday!

Yes, definitely logged off and back on.

Also tried creating a new user in AD to see if there were any settings cached in the test profile that were somehow preventing GPO from taking effect. (Not that I could think of any that may be but thought I'd rule it out anyway).


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

This is the registry info I am changing using login scripts

Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\Advanced]
"TaskbarSizeMove"=dword:00000000

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StuckRects2]
"Settings"=hex:28,00,00,00,ff,ff,ff,ff,06,00,00,00,03,00,00,00,3c,00,00,00,1e,\
00,00,00,fe,ff,ff,ff,8f,02,00,00,02,04,00,00,ad,02,00,00


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Hidden Taskbar in Server 2003 terminal server*

FINALLY! It's resolved!

Instead of using WINLOGON in AD to run the scripts, I used GPO to run the scripts. I also set login scripts to run synchronously to force the script to run before explorer.exe starts.

I still don't know why it happened but at least it's behaving as I want it to now!

Thank you ever so much for your time and help with this!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Always a different way to skin a cat. Hopefully this thread will help other IT folks.


----------



## gkeiller (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes definitely! Thanks again for your help and assistance!

May my hair grow long again! ;-)


----------

